# Aurora Aperture announces development of filters for the Canon EF-to-RF adapters



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

> *Irvine, California, September 6, 2018* – Aurora Aperture Inc. today announces the development of drop in filters for the Canon EOS R.
> “The new Canon EOS RF mount adapters provide full functionality for current Canon EF lenses.” said Jinfu Chen, founder and CEO of Aurora Aperture Inc. “In 2017 we introduced a special version of PowerND™ in rear mount format for select Canon EF lenses such as the EF 12-24/4L USM. This unique package is much smaller than those huge front mount adapters and filters, making it much easier to carry and lower cost. With the EF-to-RF drop in filter adapter, we can now offer rear mount filters to all EF lenses.”
> 
> Rear mount filters are much smaller than front mount filters, thus lower cost and easier to carry. There are also EF lenses without front filter thread so owners of those lenses can benefit from using rear mount filters instead of large and expensive adapters and filters.
> Filters under development for the Canon RF mount adapter include...



Continue reading...


----------



## Dholai (Sep 7, 2018)

I, for one will be waiting to see those filter's quality as I think they will solve a lot of my problems with bulbous lens fronts and huge filters !
If there is a way that we can stack filters -like a polarizer with an ND, it will be excellent!
I have never used their filters. Are they good?


----------



## melgross (Sep 8, 2018)

While this is great, I’d really like to see more than polarizer and ND filters.


----------



## RobbieHat (Sep 8, 2018)

I too am looking forward to these filters. I probably won't be buying the R series body until they come out with the higher MP variant but this would solve all sorts of problems with my EF lens setup. Those include my 11-24 and Sigma 14 1.8. I have a filter set up for these lenses but it is bulky, cumbersome, prone to getting dirty with dust, sea spray or sand and a pain to work with in the field. It doesn't appear I will be able to stack filters the way I might today, but I would gladly sacrifice that convenience for portability, weight savings and ease of use. Whether it is this companies filters or a set from some of the better known filter makers I will be adding them to my kit as soon as that body hits the market. 

Come on Canon, show us your lens roadmap and tell us when the higher MP body will hit!


----------



## Talys (Sep 9, 2018)

RobbieHat said:


> I too am looking forward to these filters. I probably won't be buying the R series body until they come out with the higher MP variant but this would solve all sorts of problems with my EF lens setup. Those include my 11-24 and Sigma 14 1.8. I have a filter set up for these lenses but it is bulky, cumbersome, prone to getting dirty with dust, sea spray or sand and a pain to work with in the field. It doesn't appear I will be able to stack filters the way I might today, but I would gladly sacrifice that convenience for portability, weight savings and ease of use. Whether it is this companies filters or a set from some of the better known filter makers I will be adding them to my kit as soon as that body hits the market.
> 
> Come on Canon, show us your lens roadmap and tell us when the higher MP body will hit!



These filters sound great! 

I would be totally shocked if Canon told us either their lens roadmap or when they'll give us more info on their next EOS R body of whatever sort


----------



## Yasko (Sep 9, 2018)

melgross said:


> While this is great, I’d really like to see more than polarizer and ND filters.



Yeah, an UV filter to protect the sensor would come in handy


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 12, 2018)

Yasko said:


> Yeah, an UV filter to protect the sensor would come in handy



You did note that the new R has a feature that when a lens is removed from the body the mechanical shutter is deployed thereby blocking/protecting the sensor right?


----------



## Yasko (Sep 12, 2018)

FramerMCB said:


> You did note that the new R has a feature that when a lens is removed from the body the mechanical shutter is deployed thereby blocking/protecting the sensor right?



It was meant ironically... normally I use UV filters to protect the front lens element. So why not use a UV filter in the adapter for... protecting the lens? (Not).
I know the R protects the sensor, yeah , still you would prevent dust from coming into the housing when switching Abetween EF lenses - I just thought about that.


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 13, 2018)

This is awesome. The filter adapter is definitely what put the halt on me switching to Sony (thank God). I've had a somewhat irrational hatred of Sony for decades. They used to put DRM in their computer disc drives and put spyware in their audio cds. Now that Canon is in the mirrorless market, I think I'm here to stay. The drop in filter seems like innovation to me. One filter for any and all EF lenses. Sounds great.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 25, 2018)

melgross said:


> While this is great, I’d really like to see more than polarizer and ND filters.



Can't use grads in rear slot. So what else do you want? useless UV filters?


----------

